# White Smoke From Exhaust



## desperado

I have a 2006 Ducato based motorhome (2.3 old model) that has done about 24k with oil change, filter, timing belt etc at 20k. On my way home last night I noticed white smoke coming from the exhaust when accelerating away from roundabouts/traffic lights - this was after travelling about 35 miles. Doesn't appear to be any smoke when in top gear and touring along altough I'lll need to take it out for another run to confirm. When I got it home I checked the coolant level - OK, and the oil filler cap to see if there any gunge on it - clean as a whistle. Started the engine again - no smoke and pressed the accelerator down hard....again no smoke. Perhaps accelerating through the gears is the difference? Anyone any comments or advice?

Thanks

George


----------



## dealgan

White smoke would suggest water, wouldnt it ? (Blue=Oil, Black=Fuel, White=Water). But you checked that.

Might be worth getting a compression/leakdown test done, in case something is on its way out ?


----------



## Spannerman007

*White Smoke From Exhaust Forums*

Hi
I had that problem with a 2.5 diesel Ducato. It was due to a blocked fuel filter caused by dirt in the fuel tank. Eventually I had to drop the tank and flush it out. Mine was intermittent as it also clogged a small gauze filter on the pick up pipe in the tank. By blowing back down the pipe it was possible to temporarily clear the filter.

Regards

Spannerman007


----------



## seamusog

Had your van been left idling for a time?
Every Ducato I have ever had, when left idling for ten, fifteen minutes or more, when moving away, white smoke would belch out for ten minutes before it cleared up. Quite frightening if you don't know what's causing it.
seamus.


----------



## desperado

Thanks for the responses. Seamus - the van hadn't been idling. I only noticed the smoke when going round a roundabout and I caught it in my mirror. I then checked again at traffic lights and caught it again.....this was after doing about 35+ miles plus. I've checked the oil this morning and it looks fine...to me anyway! Started it up, let it run for a few minutes and then pumped the accelerator....no smoke in sight! As per my original email I dont know if actually driving and accelerating through the gears is a the "better" test rather than just pumping the accelerator when sitting in neutral.


----------



## Mrplodd

Water doesnt produce smoke !! 

It produces steam which, when the engine and exhaust are cold is visible as water vapour. (i.e. steam)

After 35 miles everything will be well up to temp and any water vapour will NOT be visible.

So its unlikely to be water!! 

The last time I saw loads of white smoke from an exhaust pipe it was moments before the turbo failed, an oil seal within the turbo failed, but it didnt produce blue "oil" smoke which is what I would have expected to happen.


----------



## desperado

OK..I'll try another tact. Why would there be no smoke when the van is in neutral and revved but it does smoke when in motion.....going through the gears accelerating etc. Is it simply because there is more strain on the engine


----------



## BrianJP

Assuming no problem with internal coolant leak etc which you seem to have ruled out. White smoke or grey white smoke is usually caused by unburnt diesel fuel coming out of the exhaust.Is the engine running smoothly when this happens ? and does it start from cold ok with no white smoke?.
There can be many causes eg fuel starvation,albeit in your case intermittent.When was fuel filter last changed.Contaminated fuel can also be the cause.Also could be an injector problem eg clogging up.However with most of these causes I would have thought you would notice a change in engine performance.
Could be worth you putting a top quality injector cleaner eg Wynns or Millers in the tank and seeing if theres any improvement.Also try running on premium diesel eg Shell V power/BP ultimate and not using supermarket fuels.Unfortunately often faults like this can only be cured by elimination starting with the cheapest options first.
If it looks like it may be fuel injection related try looking at this website http://www.uniteddiesel.co.uk/diesel-engine-smoke.php
These people are very helpfull and will give you plenty of advice on the phone or via Email.


----------



## desperado

Thanks Brian. Oil level is fine and the oil looks "clean". No mayo type residue on the oil filler cap and no loss of coolant that I can see although I will continue to monitor. Also no loss of performance that I can notice. The last top up (fuel) that it had was probably 3-4 weeks ago in a garage that I wouldn't normally use so posible contaminated fuel might be an issue. I travelled about 45 miles on Friday afternoon and didnt notice any smoke and it was only on the way home on Sunday that I noticed smoke after about 30 miles although it could have been smoking before that. My son reckons it is grey type smoke rather than white and it is there even when the engine is warm. There was never any smoke before (for the past 3 years anyway) so its just bothering me a bit and the paranoia is setting in. I'll give the additive a go and thanks again


----------



## blongs

Hi George

Did you get to the bottom of the white smoke issue with your van?

I noticed on my way back home yesterday that I have just started having the exact same symptoms. We have just covered a thousand or so miles to France and back and when accelerating off roundabouts in 2nd I seem to be getting the white smoke. When running at standard speeds I have not seen any evidence and other than this the van is running all good.

Cheers

Ben


----------



## cabby

I would say that this is only happening under load, which is when the turbo will kick in at higher revs. Mr Plodd makes sense about the turbo.also as suggested a pressure test. even if only for peace of mind.

cabby


----------



## desperado

Hi Blongs - The short answer is that I didn't get it resolved entirely.I had the oil, oil filter, fuel filter and air filter changed and it certainly made a big difference...still a bit of white smoke but only a little. However after 12 months it has reappeared again under the same circumstances - generally going negotiating corners/roundabouts and accelerating away from 2nd/3rd gear. I had the pressure test done and it was fine. There is also no water loss, no over heating or the "usual" indicators of possible gasket problems. In a perverse way I am relieved that you have had the same experience as most mechanics didn't seem to believe me - sorry!If you get to the bottom of it please let me know

Thanks


----------



## cabby

when you say a pressure test, I assume this is the water pressure test. have you had a compression test done, which measures the compression in each cylinder. has the engine been chipped or reset for economy running.

cabby


----------



## blongs

I have my car into the brother in law tomorrow for MOT so I am going to have a chat with him about it and see if he has come across it.

Now we have been home a couple of days I have double checked all levels and the oil is ok, coolant is ok and no sign of mayo in the oil filler cap. 

The annual service on the van is due now ish as well, he did it last year after borrowing the motorhome to go to Moto Gp at Silverstone which I think is this weekend/next weekend again so it will be due.

Performance and mpg all have been normal over the last trip as well so unless you look in the mirror you wouldn't know anything was wrong.

I think we will do a full round of filters and see how it looks after that. 

My wife is 28 weeks pregnant now so we didn't think we would be going away much more now for a while so there won't be some long journeys as I was thinking of running some millers/redex diesel treatment through the fuel as well - if it had happened a week or so earlier I would have done this for our Somerset hols and France where we have been through a few tank fulls recently.

I guess you have passed MOTs with smoke tests etc since starting to have the problem??

Ben


----------



## Spannerman007

Hi


Have you looked at the gauze mesh on the bottom of the pickup pipe in the fuel tank?
I had this white smoke problem on a Ducato and it was easily resolved by removing the gauze.
The fuel filter was sufficient to stop any further muck getting into the fuel pump.
I had the white smoke as a result of this. Some kind person had put soil in the tank after he had been caught stealing diesel. The gauze was almost completely clogged as a result.
The only way to finally get rid of the problem was to completely drain the tank and wash it out.


Regards

Spannerman007


----------



## Kevin dob

Hi did you sort the problem . I have the same problem on my motorhome . Many thanks Kevin


----------



## jiwawa

Welcome to the forum Kevin.

It's an old post but have you tried the various suggestions in the thread?


----------

